# Need A/C Technician - Gulf Breeze



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Looking for a a/c tech to look at my a/c condenser unit to determine why it kicks off shortly after it kicks on. (approximately 15 seconds)
Any references from the PFF is greatly appreciated.

Tks much!
Jimmy


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

If it is humming do a search on PFF. Most likely capacitor. 

Could save you $200 but remember..... You are dealing with some high electricity, so do it correctly on securing the power if you do it. 

Sorry, I don't have a recommendation on who to hire.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know if they do Gulf Breeze, but Derrick from Mooneyham Heating and AC in Milton is top shelf, and a heck of a nice guy. 623-2084


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> If it is humming do a search on PFF. Most likely capacitor.
> 
> Could save you $200 but remember..... You are dealing with some high electricity, so do it correctly on securing the power if you do it.
> 
> Sorry, I don't have a recommendation on who to hire.


Not humming but actually full start up then cut off. I'm out off town, so, DIY savings not a possibility. Tks much for your reply Deeplines.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Jerry Lambert 393-6953


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Thats called Short cycling.
Its really hard on your compressor.
Usually caused by low coolant , but can be dirty air cleaner, clogged coils or bad thermostat.
Might also be caused by a buildup of water in the drain due to restricted/clogged drain line. Water builds up...causing float switch to turn off AC.... water drains down...AC kicks on....repeat.
Need a tech to figure it out.
These guys are good.

https://allseasonsservicenetwork.com/


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Deeplines said:


> If it is humming do a search on PFF. Most likely capacitor.
> 
> Could save you $200 but remember..... You are dealing with some high electricity, so do it correctly on securing the power if you do it.
> 
> Sorry, I don't have a recommendation on who to hire.


Dont forget capacitors store voltage the power doesn't have to be on to get bit.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the help fellas, PFF has come thru once again!

Jimmy


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

what was it? sounds to me like the drain line is full? check/pull your sensor inside your ac closet then go outside and suck the water/crap out of your line with a shop vac.....


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Realtor said:


> what was it? sounds to me like the drain line is full? check/pull your sensor inside your ac closet then go outside and suck the water/crap out of your line with a shop vac.....


Tks for your input Jim. I have a technician coming to look at tmrw.


----------

